# Amp cabinet



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice sir .... very nice


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Though in the cab I would recommend 1 or 2 of pac cf-1s


----------



## Silvertongue (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks man! Hopefully with the amps being class D I'll get away without cooling but just in case I've left space for an intake and exhaust fan... That pac cf-1s looks fantastic but I've no idea where I'd find one in South Africa.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You could just use computer fans... I just thought the cf-1s would work better in your cab


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

there is always Ebay


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

That is sweet! This is the idea that I've yet to think of. The car is small, so this way if you need to put something long in the trunk; you don't damage anything. GREAT idea!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

nice :th_dblthumb2:


----------

